# The Loss of the bad lands



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I put this little video together to remind us of how and when the log jam was created and what she gave to us. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtRbFnBmjcc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Couldn't the fish swim through the jam?


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

chad403 said:


> Couldn't the fish swim through the jam?


Yes but I believe his point is that the jam was a secure haven for the big cats from illegal fishing methods. That was my take on it anyhow.


----------



## puddin (Aug 27, 2009)

Would it more beneficial for flatheads if there was a log jam like the so called Badland in every other bend of the river?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Come on man, it ain't that bad. They probably won't go extinct , at least for another two or three years. Your log jam removal is like when they built the new boat ramp in Seminole on my river ! I thought they had destroyed my fishing by giving easy access to all you trespassers , to come steal and poach my fish. But I got over it and still catch plenty of big fish. Lol. There will always be some big fish, you might have to hunt a little harder but I got faith in you. Good luck


----------



## puddin (Aug 27, 2009)

Flatheads are not native to our local rivers,and they eat everthing they can get in their mouths.They have garnered a good amount of fishermen that fish for them,but they are greater numbers of bream and bass fisherman who have been traversing the river before flatheads ever showed up.I wonder what they think of the log jams' demise,I for one will be glad to see it gone!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I have never felt sad about a log jam. Not until this very minute. Farewell logjam..... sniff ..... farewell old friend.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm glad they are removing the log jam. IF there really are people poaching flatheads (I still find this hard to believe), they will continue to do their thing with or without the jam. This just opens up a new section of the river for people to get to by boat without having to go up to Mystic Springs to launch.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Well now I feel like we should have a funeral or something. Seems like if I were a river raper I would want all the fish concentrated in one place so that I could shock & awe them, Then get the heck outta dodge! I am however unconvinced that this is going on and I cant help but think that removal is in the best interest of all fish, fishermen and FWC officers. 
Cat Hunter is a skilled fisherman/river protector and video guru! I cant begin to match his e production skills - I am but a simple poet - so here ya go
ahem
Roses are Red
Violets are Blue 
the log jam is gone
and some say boohoo
Where will fish hide?
they ask with a sigh
soon they'll be all gone
they just sit and cry.
But lighten your hearts
I ring like a bell
the fish are all smart
and all will be well
Thank you for letting me say my peace
I have to go now
and warm up the grease!


----------



## puddin (Aug 27, 2009)

Hear,Hear:thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Its gone now. It was fun while it lasted, I kept it a secret for as long as I could. I have about 10 more places every bit as good as this one on other rivers. 

The biggest reason I made this video was to give some history to the Jam. There was a lot of confusion to how it got there. Some people just aren't very good at finding out the facts and history of events.

Some of these good ol boys will catch a fish and not know the name so they just make one up then before you know they have their kids calling the fish something its not next thing you know the whole town is calling it that. 

I didn't want this place to fall in lines with some story some guys made up around a camp fire or some media tragedy story like WEAR3 was making it out to be talking about how dangerous it was..


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Is it gone? I really figured they would get started and realize it was too big and all the wood was rotten and quit


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Is it gone? I really figured they would get started and realize it was too big and all the wood was rotten and quit


They also have contracts to move jams from Black water and Perdido


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I have to agree with try'n that maybe by removing this log jam it will cut down on those abusing the area. Instead of it be a one stop shop they will have to search for them more. The fish will be fine, they will just scatter out and find new holes. 

There is a place similar on the upper stretches of yellow river, not even close to that size but a good size log jam that probably holds some big fish, it's just a long boat ride form any public ramp to get there. They do make great natural fish habitat.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I grew up on the Neosho River in NE Okla. If the rivers around here are similar I can tell you there will be more log-jambs as soon as a big rain comes along. They used to try and clear the railroad bridge South of our town and it never lasted a full year.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

There are dozens of smaller jams along the river but this jam was special. People that have never visited it or fished it may not understand the magnitude of this thing and the fish it held. It was also one of those places where not any ol fishermen could just pull up and catch catfish. Iv known many people to go down there and sit on it for hours without a bite..

To Know what spot produced and when to be there made all the difference in the world. 

I have been spooled 3 times here, I have had 3 rods snapped before they could be removed from the rod holders. We use gear that would subdue the biggest of saltwater groupers and still we get spooled. 

I fish a lot, I talk to a lot of locals that live on the river. The one thing in common is that they all tell me the catfishing is not what it used to be.. Iv traveled and fished every corner of this river below the Alabama line and this was the only place that consistently held trophy cats.

How many reports have I read of people trying to go to these rivers and duplicate what we was doing with rod n reel only to come home empty handed. This does not happen on a healthy river. A monkey with a cane pole can catch a catfish on a healthy river..

But for whatever reason instead of trying to get the river help everybody especially the ones who don't even fish it deny whats happening. Further halting progress on turning things around, but this is typical in the fishing world. I come from a long line of commercial fishermen, I know what we can do and I know what we will say to make everything seem fine.. Being where I come from I see things from another perspective I guess.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I think it would be awesome if even guys with no cat fishing experience could go up to the river throw some rods in a bend and catch 15-20 flatheads with a 30-40 pounder to show off. 
This is not a fantasy, it could happen and it does happen all over the country on healthy water ways. 

Its not just the catfish even the bass and striper fishing is terrible. A 5 pound bass is a giant on Escambia. The only healthy fishery is the gar and bluegills. Those so called predator catfish did not slow them bluegills down like these indoor biologist claim they would have.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I am tired of being referred to as an *"outlaw"* just because I like to set bush hooks and trotlines. CatHunter you take more fish from the river by rod and reel than I do. It is rare for me to catch more than a good mess these days setting lines. I am no* "outlaw"*.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

I feel your pain. Would love to see the flathead gain popularity like the largemouth and other game fish where there were some type of regulations attached. Only been flathead fishing a couple of years but love it , would hate to know there is no future in it. Nice video also


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

billyb said:


> I am tired of being referred to as an *"outlaw"* just because I like to set bush hooks and trotlines. CatHunter you take more fish from the river by rod and reel than I do. It is rare for me to catch more than a good mess these days setting lines. I am no* "outlaw"*.


I take plenty of fish don't be so offended. There is nothing wrong with tying a few strings to sticks to catch some dinner I have said that before. I keep fish frying at my house.

I can show you pictures of what outlaws look like. 

There are things happening on our river that would make any fisherman sick. Story's of hundreds of fish being caught in just hours time.. To say it does not happen is just plain ignorant. The only reason people aren't busted over here is our lack of law enforcement. There are mountains of cases to be read about the real outlaws plaguing our rivers. And its not showing any signs of slowing down..

Get active in the fishing community, to many people these days just sit back and watch things get destroyed. Not just fishing but everywhere I look people just sitting back doing nothing but complaining about people trying to fix issues.. What bothers me is people actually get upset when others try and fix problems..

Start a conversation and get people talking is the simplest thing one can do.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

billyb said:


> I am tired of being referred to as an *"outlaw"* just because I like to set bush hooks and trotlines. CatHunter you take more fish from the river by rod and reel than I do. It is rare for me to catch more than a good mess these days setting lines. I am no* "outlaw"*.


By the way you would catch plenty if our river was healthy. Like you said (These Days)


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to make the video. Very informative, it's obvious you are passionate about catfish and are an ethical sportsman. Nothing wrong with that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

puddin said:


> Flatheads are not native to our local rivers,and they eat everthing they can get in their mouths.They have garnered a good amount of fishermen that fish for them,but they are greater numbers of bream and bass fisherman who have been traversing the river before flatheads ever showed up.I wonder what they think of the log jams' demise,I for one will be glad to see it gone!


Yes now it's possible for me to get up to my honey holes in tourneys now


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

Is it gone 

Yes or no


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I haven't a clue. I haven't been up there.


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm with you cathunter sad to see it go,lost a few anchor there and about sunk my boat and still was the first place I would go. not many spot on that river that you could catch fish like you ware on the yellow gravel. All good thing must come to a end I guess.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I gator fished that area up there....it was purty cool, I'm just not convinced the log jam kept folks from poaching fish especially the examples you gave when the nearest one was in Defunky. Taking the log jam will just displace the fish to other holes which will be spread out....Like another poster put, it's good that you are that passionate about a sport that you are dern good at!


----------

